# كيفية تحويل طن التبريد الى قدرة كهربائية



## yahyajasim (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
ارجو مساعدتي في معرفة كيفية تحويل طن التبريد الى قدرة كهربائية عن طريق قوانين او جداول او اي شيء ترونه مناسب ومفيد. وجزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الصقرالمصري (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم هناك معادله اساسيه تستخدم لتحويل الطن للقدره الكهربيه
1طن تبريد=3.5كيلو وات
اخوك الصقر المصري


----------



## haiderhamza (13 ديسمبر 2006)

تحية ؟ نعم اخي العزيز 
1طن تبريد يساوي3.5169 كيلو واط
والكيلو واط يساوي 2844. من واحد طن تبريد
والكيلواط يساوي 3413 وحدة تبريد بي تي يو
و 1 طن تبريد يساوي 12000 وحدة تبريد
ونسالك الدعاء
م حيدر


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الحصان كم يساوى btu


----------



## عبد الله بدير (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aaaaaaaaaa (13 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي من الخطا الفادح ان نقول كل واحد طن تبريد= 3.5169 كيلوواط الانه 3.5169 هي وحدة حرارية وليست كهربائية والصحيح هو كل واحد طن تبريد = 950 واط (كهرباء) وانا مسؤل عن ذالك 

المهندس/ فلاح حسن


----------



## aaaaaaaaaa (13 نوفمبر 2007)

والدليل على ذالك ان مكيف (2) طن يعني (2×3.5 )= 7 كيلو واط =7000 واط وحسب قوانين الكهرباء هناك قانون يقول التيار= القدرة / الفولت = 7000/220 = 31 امبير اهذا يعقل ان هذا المكيف يعمل على تيار= 31 امبير . ارجوا التاكد من القوانين التي تكتبونها ايها الاخوه.

المهندس/ فلاح حسن


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (13 نوفمبر 2007)

يمكن معرفة الكهرباء المسحوب لكل طن بحسب نوع الجهاز(الكمبريسر) والشركة المنتجة مع ملاحظة وجود نقص او زيادة غاز بالدورة


----------



## ABD F (14 نوفمبر 2007)

يمكن معرفة الكهرباء المسحوب لكل طن بحسب نوع الجهاز(الكمبريسر) والشركة المنتجة مع ملاحظة وجود نقص او زيادة غاز بالدورة


----------



## عمرحسين (15 نوفمبر 2007)

خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه نشكركم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو الدهب (16 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اشترك فى الرأى مع المهندس فلاح حسن 

لا يصح ان نساوى وحدات حراريه بوحدات كهرباء

1 طن تبريد يعادل 950 وات كهربااا

ولو عايز تحسبها بالبلدى زى الناس اللى فى السوق

بيحسبوها كده

1 حصان = 8000 btu /hr


----------



## aaaaaaaaaa (16 نوفمبر 2007)

ايها الاخ العزيز( فادي ابراهيم) نعم يمكن ذالك . من خلال القانون التالي 
التيار= القدرة/الفولت .نقرأ كم من الكيلوا واط يعمل عليه الكومبريسور ونقسمه على الفولت(220)
وبذالك عرفنا كم من التيار المسحوب اثناء العمل .وبالتأكيد سوف تسأل نفسك اي تيار .هل التيار الحظي اي الذي يعمل عليه الجهاز في البداية ام التيار المستقر الذي يستقر عليه الجهاز.الجواب هوالتيار الذي يستقر عليه الجهاز.واختلاف كمية الشحنة اكيد سوف يؤثر على زيادة او نقصان التيار.
ونصيحة لكل الذين يعملون في مجال التبريد عند شحن الغاز يجب وضع جهاز قياس التيار (كلامب ميتر)
على سلك الجهاز ومهما كانت كمية الغاز يجب عدم زيادة التيار عن الحد الذي عرفناه من القانون.
ايها الاخوه لاتترددوا في اي سؤال يخطر في بالكم .

المهندس/ فلاح حسن


----------



## وليد الدوري (16 نوفمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء في حاله تبريد الغاز بالهواء air cool فانه يعتبر كل كيلو واط للضاغط ب واحد طن تبريد0 اما اذا كان تبريد الغاز بالماء water cool فانه يعتبر كل 750 واط (واحد حصان )طن تبريد
وذلك لان تكثيف الغاز بماء مسيطر عليه ويكون تحت درجه خارجيه 35 مئوي الدرجه المثاليه لتكثيف الغاز ومثال ذلك جهاز هيتاشي RUA20 يحتوي على ضواغط عدد2 سعه كل منها 7.5 كيلوواط وهنا رقم 20 يمثل 20 طن عندالدرجه المثاليه للحرارة الخارجيه 35 مئوي ويعني ايضا 20 حصان - اما عند درجه حرارة الهواء 45 وهي المتوقعه في الصيف فان كفاءه الجهازتقل الى 15 طن وهو مجموع الكيلواط للضاغطين وهذا الكلام عن تجربتي في تنفيذوصيانه اجهزه التكيف المركزي منذ 1995 ولد الان وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (17 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخى المهندس فلاح حسن وارجو منك ارسال لى دائرة كهربية لمكيف اسبليت


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انا اوويد كلام المهندس فلاح حسن حيث من يمكن حساب الكيلو ووات المستخدم من القانون P= VIcos q ومن قيمة االتيار المسحوب يتم حساب القدرة 
وعموما فان 1 حصان يساوى 8000 وحدة حرارية و1 حصان يساوى 746 ووات وبالتالى ايضا يمكن حساب الكيلو ووات لطن التبريد وهو يساوى 12000 وحدة حرارية


----------



## hassanre (18 نوفمبر 2007)

1 طن =3.5 كيلو وات فعلا ولكن هذا الكيلو وات هوإستطاعة تبريديه وليست إستطاعه كهربائيه أو حتى إستهلاك كهربائي 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## aaaaaaaaaa (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي (محمد مصطفى ) سلام عليكم
طلبك على العين وعلى الراس . لكن ايهما تريد سبلت تبريد فقط ام سبلت تدفئة وتبريد فكلاهما تختلف دوائرهما الكهربائية. وانصحك أخي اذا كنت فعلا مهتما باالدوائر الكهربائية فعليك بكتلوكات السبالت التي انت تبحث عنها فهي مفيدة جدا جدا .وانا في يوم من الايام طلب مني اح الزبائن ان اعيد تسليك دائرة كهربائية لسبلت قد احترقت باالكامل بسبب ربط احد المختصين باالتبريد لهل بصوره خطأ .فقلت في نفسي كيف اربطها بدون كتلوك وعندها وجدت مخطط كهربائي للدائرة ملسق على بدن القطعة الخارجية للجهاز وقمت بربطها بغاية السهولة وكل جهاز ملسق عليه هذا المخطط فعليك به لانه مفيد جدا جدا جدا .
المهندس / فلاح حسن


----------



## aaaaaaaaaa (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااا لك اخي (احمد عبود حسين)

المهندس /فلاح حسن


----------



## aaaaaaaaaa (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي (محمد مصطفى) اليك هذه المعلومات القيمة أخذتها من اعظم كتب التبريد وهو
Modern Refrigeration Air Conditioning
Mechanical to heat 1hp=2546 btu/hr
Mechanical to electrical 1hp=746 watts
Electrical to heat 1 watts= 3.412 btu/hr
Heat to Mechanical 1 btu/hr = 0.000393 hp
Heat to electrical 1 btu/hr =0.293 watts

مع تمنيتي للجميع باالموفقية والنجاح

المهندس/ فلاح حسن


----------



## ductlator (21 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى الكريم حيدر هذه وحدة طاقة حرارية وليست وحدة طاقة كهربية ويتم حساب الطاقة الكهربية اعتماداً على الفولت والأمبير معامل القدرة ولا يصح تحويل الطاقة الحرارية المحسوبة من المبخر اى التأثير التبريدى كطاقة كهربية واى تحويل للطاقة الكهربية هو عن طريق الشغل اللازم للضاغط واى تحول من السعة التبريدية الى الطاقة الكهربية هو محض عمليات تقربية مثلا الطن يستهلك من 1.1 الى 1.3 كيلو وات ويختلف من جاز لاخر


----------



## ductlator (21 نوفمبر 2007)

حتى فى هذا الكتاب اخى aaaaaaaaaa هى تقريبية وليست لها معادلات نظامية والله اعلم


----------



## حمدى حمدى# (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*اخوانى*

انا لم اجد رض صريح
على سؤال اخينا لانى عندى نفس السؤال عندى 20وحده 12 طن تبريد فى مبنى ايدارى وطلب منى معرفت الامبير المسحوب الكلى للوحدات وما سمك الكبل الرئيسى الخارج من غرفه الكهرباء بصارحه انا لسه مردتش عليهم ارجو المساعده اخوكم حمدى


----------



## حمدى حمدى# (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*اسف*

20وحده كل وحده 12 طن تبريد 145000btu


----------



## العراق الى الابد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم:
كلام الاخوة صحيح بخصوص ان 3.51 كيلو واط (1 طن تبريد) هي ليست قدرة كهربائية انما حرارية اي بمعنى ادق القدرة في المبخر وليست القدرة في الضاغط. في هذه الحالة نحتاج لمعرفة معامل الاداء للدورة (c.o.p) والذي يكون مقاربا للرقم (3) وهذا العدد هو حاصل قسمة قدرة المبخر على قدرة الضاغط (القدرة الحرارية على القدرة الكهربائية) وعليه فبقسمة القدرة الحرارية على 3 نحصل على القدرة الكهربائية المطلوبة في الضاغط , وهذا طبعا يختلف بأختلاف ال C.o.p لكل جهاز... والله اعلم.


----------



## ابو بكر المهندس (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان.
لدي سؤال احتاج الى اجابة له وهو كما هو معروف فان الحاكمات هي الجهاز الذى يتحكم فى سرعة الدوران فى المحركات عن طريق التحكم فى كمية الوقود.
فما هو الجهاز الذي يحس بزيادة الغاز ونقصانه والذى يرسل اشارات للتحكم فى مقدار الغاز المسحوب من الضاغط.


----------



## حسن محمد درويش (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل 
القاعدة الأساسية التي تحكم علوم القوي الميكانيكية و منها التبريد والتكيف ( أن الطاقة لا تفني و لا تستحدث من عدم و لاكن تتغير من صورة لأخري )
أولا طن التبريد وحدة طاقة حرارية .
ك . وات ( كهرباء ) طاقة كهربية .
من السابق يتضح أن هناك فرق في النوعية بين شكلي الطاقة وعملية التغير من الطاقة الكهربية الي الطاقة الحرارية أضافة أو نزع تتوقف علي الوسيلة و هو ما يختلف بأختلاف المعدة التي تقوم بالعملية
فلكل شركة وتبعا لأسلوب تصنيعها يختلف الأمر .
وشكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مالك محسن (30 نوفمبر 2007)

هناك التباس حاصل في هذا الموضوع وللاهمية ساوضحه لكم
ان الضاغط يتكون من جزء ميكانيكي وجزء كهربائي وان قدرتهما غير متساوية 
ان الجزء الميكانيكي تكون قدرتة hp واحد(746 واط) لكل طن تبريد
اما القدرة الكهربائية للجزء الكهربائي المحرك للجزء الميكانيكي فانها تعتمد على الشركة المصنعة والخسائر الناتجة فكلما كبر الضاغط صغرت النسبة المئوية للخسائر من حجم الضاغط (لكبره)


----------



## النجفي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي (ابو بكر المهندس)
اسم الجهاز هو (جهاز التمدد الحراري) او (expanition valve ) 

المهندس / فلاح حسن:12:


----------



## الطموني (5 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة 

و اود المشاركة معكم و لكن في اطار عملي
فانا و الحمد لله اعمل كاستشاري هندسي في دبي 
و لكي اتحقق من لود الكهربائي للتكيف قبل ان اسلمه لمهندس الكهرباء اقوم بضرب الطن ب 1.6 لكي اعرف الواط الكهربائي في المبنى وهذا تاكيد عملي واقعي على قول الزملاء ان الوط الحراري يختلف عن الوط الكهربائي


----------



## gasserwagdy (12 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخواني الاعزاء بخصوص معرفة كم يساوي طن التبريد بالواط فلا يوجد شيئ ثابت لذلك لان الواط هو القدرة الكهربية التي يحتاجها المكيف لكي يبرد كمية تبريد محددة بالطن ويدخل هنا عامل الكفاء لهذا المكيف واسلوب التبريد المتبع والمفاقيد وعلية فان هذة المقادير اما ان تأخذ تقريبية او تأخذ من لوحة بينات المكيف الموجود فعلا 
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (12 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير :55:


----------



## سيدرا علي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يتم حساب استهلاك الكهرباء بحسب نوع الضاغط :
أحادي الطور : نطبق في حساب الاستهلاك بالعلاقة الرياضية التالية P = U*i *0.8 حيث P هي الاستطاعة بالكيلواط و I هي شدة التيار الكهربائي بالامبير , 0.8 هي كوساين فاي .
حيث P=220*i*0.8 نعوض قيمة الاستطاعة من الكاتالوك او الاستطاعة المطلوبة في الدراسات و منه ينتج معنا قيمة الامبير .و عملياً يقولون في هذه الحالة كا 5أمبير = 1kw .
اما في حالة ثلاثي الطور :
نطبق لحساب الاستهلاك العلاقة التالية : P=جذر تلاتة*u*i*0.8
P=جذر الثلاثة مضروب U مضروب 380 مضروب I مضروب 0.8 أيضا هنا نعوض بقيمة الاستطاعة التي معنا و نوجد قيمة الاستهلاك و عمليا هنا كل 2 أمبير = 1kw و للتحويل من كيواط ألى بي تي يو اقول كل واحد كيلواط يساوي 3413 بي تي يو و كل واحد كيلواط يساوي 2844 طن تبريد اتمنى لك التوفيق .


----------



## احمد البيروتي (1 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز ان كل 1 طن تبريد يساوي تقريباً 1.87 kW قدرة كهربائية وليس kW تبريد وان المصممين الكهربائيين يصممون على 2 kW قدرة كهربائية


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (7 يناير 2008)

أخي العزيز/محمد مصطفى محمود
الحصان يساوي 8000 BTU/hr
تمنياتي بالتوفيق.


----------



## mahmoud4871 (7 يناير 2008)

The refrigeration unit power Consumption varies according to many things, for an example:
1- The refrigerant, as each refrigerant has it own operating head pressure.
2- The condenser cooling medium. 
3- The compressor type, Reciprocating, Screw, Scroll, Centrifugal.
4- The operating capacity, if the unit is running fully loaded or partial loaded.
5- The type of the electric drive as some times there is a Variable Speed Drive motors which reduced the power consumption a lot.
6- Is there an economizer in the refrigeration cycle or no?
7- And many others​


----------



## عاشق الكرمل (17 يناير 2008)

انا مع المهندس فلاح حسن والدليل هو التالي .... مع ان هذا الكلام لا يحتاج لدليل ...
الدليل هو : لو ان واحد طن تبرد يساوي 3.5169 كيلو واط لكانت COP = 1 وهذا غير موجود حتى في اقدم انواع المكيفات.

ولا يوجد قيمة محددة للصرف الكهربائي للطن الواحد فكل شركة تختلف عن الاخرى وكل نظام تكييف يختلف عن الاخر كما انه ظهرت مكيفات تعمل بضواغط مقتصدة للطاقة Inverter compressors وبالتالي ليس هناك مقياس محدد... وبالتالي يجب مراجعة كتالوجات الشركة الصانعة.

م.احمد الفسفوس 
شركة ال جي للتكييف / الاردن


----------



## عبدالغفارعبدالعزيز (17 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء نشكركم جميعا على هذة الرودود واحب اضيف ان لابد ان نفرق بين طن تبريد الحرارى وهو يساوى 3500وات صحيح يا مهندس فلاح
وبين طن تبريد كهرباء وهنا ملحوظه هامة جدا ان كل شركة مصنعة يختلف الكمبرسور فى سحب التيار الكهربايئ من شركة الى اخرى فهو يساوى من 1.4 Kwالى 1.6 Kw تقريبا وعلى الجميع ان يراجع ذلك فى كتالوجات التشغيل 
واحسبوها يا جماعة مكيف 24000btuاى مكيف 2طن بسحب كام امبير تقريبا 12 امبيراى تقريبا 2.9 Kw تقريبا وانا متاكد ايضا من ذلك


----------



## م/سليمان333 (18 يناير 2008)

اشكر المهندس فلاح لتوضيحة خطاء فادح يقع فية معظم العاملين فى مجال التكييف
وهو الخلط ما بين الواط الكهربى والواط الحرارى وايضا اعتبار الحصان مقياس لقدرة التكييف الحرارية وهذا ايضا خطاء الحصان وحدة كهربية تساوى 743 واط كهربى تقريبا


----------



## سيف المصرى (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا ياخواتى فى الله على المعلومات القيمه التى بحوزة هذا الموقع والله الموفق


----------



## وليد الثرواني (18 يناير 2008)

شكككككككككككرا على هذه المعلومات.


----------



## محمد احمد (18 يناير 2008)

اخي من الخطا الفادح ان نقول كل واحد طن تبريد= 3.5169 كيلوواط الانه 3.5169 هي وحدة حرارية وليست كهربائية والصحيح هو كل واحد طن تبريد = 950 واط (كهرباء) انا مع هذا الرأى


----------



## عبود_فتحي (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا لاخوان على توضيح الخطأ الشائع بان الواط الحراري هو الواط الكهربائي و كما قال الاخوه ان طن تبريد يعادل حوالي 1 كليو واط تفريبا مع رجوع لشركه الصناعه لماكنيه سواء اكان سبليت او تشلير 
و ارجو ان وضحت


----------



## عمار الموصلي (18 يناير 2008)

الاخ وليد الدوري بارك الله فيك افكارك ممتازة 
والاخ abdf
والاخ فلاح --------- جزاكم الله خيرا على اغناءكم الموضوع
وكذا الاخ aaaaaa


----------



## محمد عبد الحسيب (19 يناير 2008)

*القدرة بالحصان*



محمد مصطفى محمود قال:


> الحصان كم يساوى btu


الواحد حصان= 8000 btu


----------



## النجفي (23 يناير 2008)

اشكركم جميعا يا اخوتي الاعزاء لتشجيعكم لي
مهندس فلاح


----------



## osama2005 (7 فبراير 2008)

ياشباب فيه حاجة اسهل انا بحب استخدمها 
1. حول الطن التبريدي الي Btu
2.اقسم الناتج علي 10.7 هتتطلعلك النتيجة


----------



## osama2005 (7 فبراير 2008)

هتتطلع بالوات طبعا وانتا تحول بقي


----------



## م عبد الرحمن جابر (8 فبراير 2008)

أخى فلاح حسن جزاك الله خيرا على تصحيح المعلومات


----------



## م عبد الرحمن جابر (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى فلاح حسن


----------



## النجفي (17 فبراير 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء / كل الذي ذكرناه هو عن الجهاز التبريد الذي يعمل ب( singel phase ) فما هو بالكم لوكان الجهاز يعمل ب(three phase ) فكم سيساوي طن التبريد في هذه الحالة . اترككم لكي تتناقشوا فيما بينكم على هذه المسالة .وسوف اجيبكم على هذا السؤال لاحقا .
المهندس / فلاح حسن


----------



## النجفي (17 فبراير 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء / ارى ان نقاشكم حول مواضيع بسيطة جداجداجدا .فمثلا لماذا لاتتناقشون في موضوع حسابات التدفئة والتبريد لصالة عمليات داخل مستشفى. واي الاجهزة تستخدم لذالك . فحسابات التبريد لصالة العمليات تختلف اختلافا كليا عن حسابات الغرف العادية. هناك مواضيع كثيرة جدا عن التبريد .ارجوكم يا اخوان ارجوكم لاتدعوا تفكيركم يقتصر على مواضيع لاتستحق المناقشة حتى ولو دقيقة واحدة .كل المناقشات التي تدور بينكم هي في الحقيقة ( 3%) من امور التبريد.
المهندس/ فلاح حسن


----------



## أشرف السيد جادالله (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الجدى (21 فبراير 2008)

معلومات جميلة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد البنا (24 فبراير 2008)

ماشى يا باش مهندس فلاح هنناقش مواضيع مهمه 
ونبداها بغرفة العمليات او العنايه المركزه 
وطبعا اول اختلاف 
اولا 
100% fresh air 
ثانيا
100% clean air
ثالثا 
غير مسموح فى غرفة العمليات بالتوقف المفاجىء للتكييف لاى سبب ويجب مراعة ذلك عند التصميم 

انا اتكلمت من معلوماتى المحدوده واتمنى تفاصيل اكتر من اخوانى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد فرحات عاشور (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي وليد الدوري علي هذا التوضيح وبارك الله فيك


----------



## منييب (19 مارس 2008)

الحصان كم يساوى btu هل هو 8000 وحدة حرارية ولا 12000 وحدة واشكركم على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## عبوديعمر (20 مارس 2008)

اشترك فى الرأى مع المهندس فلاح حسن واشكره على توضيحه وارجوا من جميع الاخوه التاكد من القوانين التي تكتبونها مع الفهم الجيد لها


----------



## الماسترو (20 مارس 2008)

اسمحو لى ان اشترك معكم
الـــ طن تبريد = 3.517 ك.واط دى تحويل من قدرة الى قدرة ( يعنى معدل تغير شغل مع الزمن )
اللى المهندس اللى كتب تحويل هذه الوحدات مغلطش 
الكيلو واط هنا مش القدرة الكهربية المستهلكه - اما انتم نسيتوا C.o.p اللى بيقولنا علاقة القدرة الحرارية والقدرة الكهربية المستهلكه 
اذا كان معامل الاداء C.o.p بيساوى واحد ( طبعا دى مستحيل ) كان المقصود 3.517 ك.واط هى القدره الكهربية المستهلكه --- لكن طبعا دى مخالف لقوانيين الديناميكا الحرارية ياباشمهندسيين ولا انتم نسيتوا


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

يا ريت يا اخواننا اللى مش متاكد من معلومه ميكتبش احسن


----------



## حسان حور (9 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء الانتباه من أن كل القوانين المكتوبة هنا تبريد فقط أما بالنسبة للكهرباء فهي كالتالي :
يوجد عامل الاستفادة cop منه يمكن حساب الكهرباء 
مثال نقول أن ضاغط استطاعته تبريد 64 kwتبريد واستهلاك الكهرباء يكون 29kw
النسبة بين 64/29=2.2 تقريبا عامل الاستفادة من الضاغط يسمىCOP و التي تعطى لكل ضاغط من قبل الشركة المصنعة للضاغط 
شكرا 
ويوجدعامل أخرى يسمى EERيسمى عامل كفاءة الضاغط يمكن حساب الكهرباء منه يعطى من قبل الشركة المصنعة


----------



## حسان حور (9 أبريل 2008)

يلي يريد القوانين سوف اعطى له بعضها ان شاء الله


----------



## حسان حور (9 أبريل 2008)

اللي عايز قوانين سوف اعطى له بعضها ان شاء الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 أبريل 2008)

aaaaaaaaaa قال:


> والدليل على ذالك ان مكيف (2) طن يعني (2×3.5 )= 7 كيلو واط =7000 واط وحسب قوانين الكهرباء هناك قانون يقول التيار= القدرة / الفولت = 7000/220 = 31 امبير اهذا يعقل ان هذا المكيف يعمل على تيار= 31 امبير . ارجوا التاكد من القوانين التي تكتبونها ايها الاخوه.
> 
> المهندس/ فلاح حسن


 
صديقى العزيز الاستهلاك الكهربى شئ والقدرة الكهربية شئ تانى


----------



## محمدكريم (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى المهندس فلاح


----------



## karamhanfy (16 مايو 2008)

*جزاكم الله خير*

جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم الامه:77::77::77:


----------



## ابو بكر المهندس (22 مايو 2008)

Dear all,

Good day.


> I would like to say that the:
> 
> 1- Thermal Kw of compressor is = refrigeration effect/C.O.P (C.O.P vary from 2 up to 6.5)
> 2- We can consider the total input power to compressor is the electrical power which is transfer to
> ...


----------



## عبده اسماعيل (22 مايو 2008)

مثلاً اذ وجدنا اليرا المكتوبه على الكمبريسر وقسمنه على خمسه عادتن يكتب فوق الكمبريسر الجديد مثلاً75 Ler نحنونقسم ال75 علىى 5 يعطيني الاامبير المسحوب الثابت اثنا العمل والشحن الصحيح ال75 تعطي15 امبير يعني اثنين طن تبريدي هلا صحيح


----------



## عبده اسماعيل (22 مايو 2008)

كيف يمكننا ان نحسب ان هذ المبنا يحتاج الى 50 طن تبريدي


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (22 مايو 2008)

اشكر كل من ساهم و جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات
خاصة م.فلاح


----------



## M.Ghareb (24 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم بدوى (31 مايو 2008)

كيفية تحويل حصان تبريد الى كيلو وات


----------



## النجفي (13 يونيو 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء .العضو aaaaaaaaaa هو المهندس فلاح حسن


----------



## ahmed mohamed (16 يونيو 2008)

حسان حور قال:


> الرجاء الانتباه من أن كل القوانين المكتوبة هنا تبريد فقط أما بالنسبة للكهرباء فهي كالتالي :
> يوجد عامل الاستفادة Cop منه يمكن حساب الكهرباء
> مثال نقول أن ضاغط استطاعته تبريد 64 Kwتبريد واستهلاك الكهرباء يكون 29kw
> النسبة بين 64/29=2.2 تقريبا عامل الاستفادة من الضاغط يسمىcop و التي تعطى لكل ضاغط من قبل الشركة المصنعة للضاغط
> ...



رأي سليم من المهندس _ مشكور على الافادة وفقك الله


----------



## ahmed mohamed (16 يونيو 2008)

أولا: طن التبريد ميكانيكيا يعادل3.51685284 كيلو وات (طاقة ميكانيكية) منقول من الاشرى فندمنتل

ثانيا: العلاقة بين طن التبريد أو كيلو وات التبريد(طاقة ميكانيكية) و كيلو وات الكهرباء هى معامل الكفائة(COP) وهى تعادل الحمل الميكانيكى مقسوم على الحمل الكهربي.

ثالثا:COP المذكور اعلاه يختلف اختلافا كليا من حيث نوع الماكينة مكيف ويندو- سبليت -fcu-ahu-chiller-ويختلف أيضا من حيث المصنع.

رابعا: من جميع ما سبق نستنتج أنه لا نسبة محددة بين الكيلو وات تكيف والكيلو وات كهرباء مستخدمة. وعلى المصمم أن يعمل حساب حمل كهربى مأخوذ من كتالوج مصنع مشهور مع ذكره واضافة معامل امان. ويمكن الرجوع لها فى رسومات التصميم الاولية او الصادرة للبناء داخل جدول الوحدات(units schedual) الموجود مع لوحات ميكانيكا التكيف أو الحمل الكهربى من لوحات جدول لوح التوزيع(DP schedual) ثم مراجعة المادة المقدمة(material submital) مع اللوحات السابق ذكرها ثم أعطاء القرار بالموافقة أو باعادة التقديم.

هذا للعلم والتنويه لكى لا يحدث لغط لدى أخواننا المهندسين.


----------



## مهندس مازن2007 (17 يونيو 2008)

شكر خاص لكل الاعضاء المشاركين الذين افادوني بهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## justahmed2 (7 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jwan (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا galg zour spass


----------



## مازن45 (12 يوليو 2008)

يا أستاذي العزيز لكي تعرف القدرة الكهربيه المستخدمه لتحمل واحد طن تبريد عليك بالآتي 

1TR=3.5169 kw
then
cop=(Qev/work) so
we know that cop= 2 to 4
choosing 3
3=3.5169/work
then work =3*3.5169=10.5507 kw/0.7457=14.148 hp


----------



## الأندلسي (6 فبراير 2009)

ياشباب مكيف 55000 وحده 220 فولت 3 فاز محتاجين له محول لتحويل من جهد 380 فولت الى جهد 220 فولت ماهي قدرة المحول ؟؟؟؟ 

انا لدي محول 3 كيلو فولت امبير هل يكفي ؟؟


----------



## mohd manso (15 فبراير 2009)

اخوانى الافاضل الطن التبريدى هو القدرة المستفادة والوات المستهلك هو القدرة المبذولة ولابد ان تكون القدرة المستفادة اكبر من المبذولة وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر مكييف 1.5 طن تبريد ( 18000 b.T.U ) يستهلك فى حدود 2.5 كيلووات /ساعة والامبير فى حدود 6- 8 امبير هي اي ان القدرة المبذولة 3.3 حصان تقريبا بينما القدرة المستفادة هى 5274 واط ( 7 حصان تقريبا ) اخوكم م محمد منصور


----------



## شـــادي (15 فبراير 2009)

لا يمكن تحويل الطن الى قدرة كهربائيه (power consumption) والصحيح يمكن التحويل من الوحدات البريطانيه ال SI حيث ان كل 1 طن يساوي 3.412 KW 
اما تحتديد كل طن يحتاج قيمه محددة واط فهذا غير صحيح لانه يعتمد على الشركه المصنعه ونوع الضاغط 
ونوع الدائره 1 او 2 stage 
وتقبلوا تعليقي


----------



## احمدحجاج محمدمحمد (30 أبريل 2009)

اريد تكييف مركزى لصالة حاسب الى قدرة 40طن تبريد كم تكون قدرة الكمبريسور بالكيلو وات وكم تكون قدرة تصرف المروحة ارجو الاجابة بسرعة 
مشكووورين 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (30 أبريل 2009)

اولا لا يوجد ربط بين وحده حرارية ووحده كهربائية لكن كل شركه مصنعه تعطى على جهازها يستهلك كم كيلوا وات كهرباء 
لذا لايمكن ربط ذلك بذاك 
وشكرا


----------



## جمال سعيد11 (30 أبريل 2009)

جازاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات يا هندسه


----------



## الربيحات (30 أبريل 2009)

الاخوه الاعضاء 
يعني بالعربي كم الواحد طن بستهللك كهرباء بالوضع المستقر 
مع الشكر الجزيل لهذا المعلومات القيمه وبارك الله بالجميع


----------



## اسامه السعدون (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
1 TR = 3.56 Kw(THERMAL AND NOT ELECTRIC) حراري وليس كهربائي

I TR = (1 - 1.2 ) Kw ELLECTRIC


----------



## alaa_84 (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين ياحلوين يامهندسين


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (30 أبريل 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد كمال الكيلاني (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## 000403 (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورين
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©​


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mahmoud-h-abedrabo (15 يوليو 2009)

*كيفية حساب كل وحدة تبريد على المتر مربع*

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
اريد ان اعرف كيفية حساب كل وحدة تبريد على المتر مربع مع كيفية حساب العوامل المؤثرة على غرفة فى شقة احد الجدران يتاثر بحارة الشمس


----------



## osamafares (12 فبراير 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء حسب خبرتي المتواضعة على المهندس الكهربائي الاعتماد على ليبل الشركة المنتجة واخذ قدرة المكيف الكهربائية منه وبنا" عليه يتم حساب التيار المستهلك من المعادلة p=v*i*cosG حيث cosG معامل القدرة ( ان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطات فمني ومن الشيطان) مع كل الاحترام


----------



## الزيزو (13 فبراير 2010)

مكيف 24000 وحده عاوز اعرف قانون احسب التيار


----------



## أبو نانا (13 فبراير 2010)

كيفية التحويل من watt/hr إلى btu/hr
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## mostafa2021 (14 فبراير 2010)

مهندس فلاح 
ارجو من حضرتك توضيح هذا القانون لانه على فكره قريب جدا من الحسابات ومن سحب الامبير لاجهزهبخلاف الكلام السابق


----------



## السيد احمد (17 مارس 2010)

هل انت متاكد من المعلومه دى

I TR = (1 - 1.2 ) Kw ELLECTRIC


----------



## waleed almasry (17 مارس 2010)

اخوني المهندسين الاعزاء 
الراجل عاوز يستفيد من مسؤالة وربما كمان في شغلة ياريت منتكلمش بالاجتهاد وخلاص لانة في النهاية لا يوجد اي معادلة ولا جداول تثبت هذا الكلام لان القدرة الكهربائية تزيد وتنقص في نفس الجهاز مثلا بحسب حرجة الحرارة الخارجية اذن هي ليست ثابتة 
اخي في لاه بالمختصر لا يوجد علاقة بين قوة الحصان و كيلو وات التبريد = 3.415 ptu
واقصد التبريد علشان مفيش واحد يرد علية ويكلمني علي كيلو وات الكهرباء 1000 وات
شكرا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م اشرف سمور (17 مارس 2010)

يا اخي المهندس حسن فلاح كلام حضرتك صح بسي الطن تكييف يتراوح استهلاكله للكهربا بين 1الى 1.5 كيلو واط وذلك حسب نوع النظام المتبع للتطييف اخوكم مهندس اشرف سمور


----------



## youssef hbibo (17 مارس 2010)

salam ya ikhwa allah yfta7 3o9olna li a7ssan


----------



## mso-a (18 مارس 2010)

الطن التبريدي يعادل 3.517 كيلو واط استطاعة حرارية وكن ما يعادله من الكيلو واط الكهربائي يحدد عن طريق معامل خاص بالجهاز يسمى معامل الأداء وتتراوح قيمته عادة بين 2.5 الى 3 اي ان الجهاز ذو استطاعة 1 طن تبريد يستهلك كهرباء بحدود k w 1.2


----------



## matrixforces (4 أبريل 2010)

ارجو من الاخوان المساعده عندى باكج نوعه skm لاتوجد عليه اى بيانات وارغب فى معرفة قدرته بالطن والمعلومات المتوفره لدى هى lra 259 ارجو المساعده فى اقرب وقت


----------



## dohengineer (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه المعلومات.


----------



## سيف العاني5 (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (5 أبريل 2010)

انا مع المهندس فلاح المعقول معقول


----------



## ضاوي (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## سعد العادلى (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فارس عراقي (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علئ السوال وشكرا للاجابات المفيدة


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (18 أبريل 2010)

جهد مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## sherzad (18 أبريل 2010)

اوافق الاخ المهندس فلاح ولكن اضيف انه كفائة الضاغط و حالة غاز التبريد تؤثران على على القدرة المستهلكة و انا و من خبرتي الميدانية المتواضعة اؤكد ان كل طن يساوي 1.1الى 1.25 كيلو واط اعتماد على الكفائة و غازالتبريد


----------



## معتز محمد فوزي (18 أبريل 2010)

الطن تبريد = 12الف بي تي يو


----------



## sd_abs (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اثني على كلام المهندس فلاح
ارجو فهم ان 1 طن =3.5 كيلو واط هي لتويل الحراره من الطن الى الكيلوواط اي القيمه الحراريه بوحده الكيلوواط وليست الكهرباء اما قيمة الكهرباء فتعتمد على كفائه الضاغط ونوعه لانه معامل الاداء يساوي قيمه الحراره التي يزيلها المكيف وهي طن او 3.5 طيلو واط على الشغل الكهربائي وهو الطاقه الكهربائيه وبالتالي فان صرف الكهرباء يعتمد على نوع الضاغط وكفائته
عموما تقريبا مقابل كل طن تبريد يصرف 3300 واط اي مايعادل 15 امبير
مع تحياتي


----------



## فاضل العلي (20 أبريل 2010)

thank u for your kind coopcration


----------



## فاضل العلي (20 أبريل 2010)

thank u for your kind cooporation


----------



## ammar-sl (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## ammar-sl (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## الذئب الاسود (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ...
1 طن =3.517kw
1طن =1.3حصان


----------



## عماد هاشم (21 أبريل 2010)

زملائي الاعزاء اؤيد بما ذكره الزميل فلاح حسن لان المقصود بالسؤال الاول هو كمية الطاقة المطلوبة لتشغيل جهاز تبريد ذو طنية معينة اما مقدار طاقة التبريد لكل واحد طن محسوبة بالكيلو واط فيمكن اعتبار ان كل 1طن تبريد يضرب ب 3.5 .. واسأل التوفيق للجميع


----------



## hemn ibrahim (21 أبريل 2010)

*كيفيةتحويل طن تبريدالىالقدرةالكهربائية*

اشكرالجميع على هذه المشاركاتز.


----------



## hemn ibrahim (21 أبريل 2010)

يااخوان دعونانعتمدعلى القوانين الاساسية لحساب الحمل الحراري,بعد ذلك يتبين لنامقدار كفائة الضغط.


----------



## محمداحمدالسبتي (22 أبريل 2010)

كل 1طن يعادل 12000btu وقد تم احتسابها من اخذ اطن واذابته خلال 24 ساعة فكانت كمية الحرارة المستهلكة288000 فمن قسمة كمية الحرارة على الزمن يكون الناتج 12000


----------



## haniennajjar (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد*

السلام عليكم
انا لا مع المهندس فلاح حسين ولا مع غيره حتى نستوضح

الاخ فلاح حسين ذكر انه الطن الواحد تبريد = 950 واط كهرباء وبعد التمحيص اتضح انه هذا خطأ ايضا
حسب قولك يا مهندس فلاح ذلك يعني انه المكيف 9000btu هو 9 طن
عليه 9 * 950 = 8550 واط كهرباء 
اذا التيار هو = 8550/220 = 38.864 امبير واعتقد انك انت قلت انه 31 امبير مستحيل فما بالك ب 38.864 
ومن خلال المسح الذي قمت به فانه لاتوجد علاقة ثابته تربط هذه المتغيرات ولكن بالتقريب يمكننا حساب انه كل طن تبريد btu يسحب من 0.5 الى 0.6 امبير وعليه فان
9000btu يسحب 9 * 0.5 = 4.5 امبير
12000btu يسحب 12 * 0.5= 6 امبير
ايضا اود لفت انتباه الاخ في وكيل lg في الاردن الى هذه المعلومات
اشكر الجميع واعذروني ............ م . هاني
لاي استفسار انا تقريبا في الخدمة بس على ايميلي الخاص


----------



## cementman (10 يونيو 2010)

hassanre قال:


> 1 طن =3.5 كيلو وات فعلا ولكن هذا الكيلو وات هوإستطاعة تبريديه وليست إستطاعه كهربائيه أو حتى إستهلاك كهربائي
> ولكم الشكر


 +111111111111111


----------



## cementman (10 يونيو 2010)

mso-a قال:


> الطن التبريدي يعادل 3.517 كيلو واط استطاعة حرارية وكن ما يعادله من الكيلو واط الكهربائي يحدد عن طريق معامل خاص بالجهاز يسمى معامل الأداء وتتراوح قيمته عادة بين 2.5 الى 3 اي ان الجهاز ذو استطاعة 1 طن تبريد يستهلك كهرباء بحدود k w 1.2


 +11111111111111111111111111


----------



## metho (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع
والمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ضيف سليمان (10 يونيو 2010)

أخى الكريم سوف اعد لك ملف يتم من خلالها عمل التحويلات الازمة وصححححححححححححححححححح


----------



## نرمين احمد (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (12 يونيو 2010)

aaaaaaaaaa قال:


> اخي من الخطا الفادح ان نقول كل واحد طن تبريد= 3.5169 كيلوواط الانه 3.5169 هي وحدة حرارية وليست كهربائية والصحيح هو كل واحد طن تبريد = 950 واط (كهرباء) وانا مسؤل عن ذالك
> 
> المهندس/ فلاح حسن



الله ينور عليك أنا صدمت من إجابات المهندسين اللي فات وإستغربت بس ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## mottohotto (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الحصان الميكانيكى يساوى 8000 وحده حراريه بريطانيه 
طن التبريد يساوى 12000 وحده حراريه بريطانيه 
الحصان الكهربائى يساوى 746 وات 
اذا حبيت تحسب استهلاك الكهرباء و علاقته بالامبير عليك فعل ما هو اتى 
تأتى بالرقم المكتوب على الكمبروسر بالوات او تجيبه من على الجهاز و ليكن 3000 وات لكل ساعه 
ثانيا هو بيشتغل على كهرباء كام فولت تعرف منين لازم تقيس بالافوميتر الفولت الفعلى و ليكن 220 فولت 
يبقه الامبير يساوى الوات على الفولت 3000\220 يساوى 13.6 أمبير 
اما اذا كان الجهاز مكتوب عليه LRA و هى حمل الامبير الكلى و يكون محسوب على اقصى سرعه للمروحه و الجهاز فى حاله تشغيل الكمبروسر و نفترض انه 20a اذا لحساب الوات المستهلك نضرب الامبير فى الفولت فينتج الوات 
20*220 يساوى 4400 وات و بالقسمه على 1000 يكون 4.4 كيلو وات 
اذا لا توجد اى معادلات بين الحصان الكهربى و لا الحصان الميكانيكى للاختلاف الكلى بين تصميم الشركات و منافستها على تخفيض الامبير مع الاحتفاظ بقدره التبريد بالحصان الميكانيكى لهذا يجب على كل فنى ان يستخدم الكاتالوجات و ده مش عيب يا جماعه لان هو ده الصح فأنا شاهدت مهندسيين يابانيين هنا فى مترو انفاق دبى يستعملون الكاتلوجات فى اتفه الحسابات و ده نتيجه ان هناك تصميمات لكل مصنع و حساباته الخاصه و لكل حساب نتيجه و المهندس مش ممكن هيشتغل بالفهلوه و لا نظريا انما هيشتغل بالكتالوجات لذا راجع بيانات الجهاز من على جسم الجهاز اللى مكتوبه عليه و بعدين اشتغل و هنا هتحصل على نتيجه صح الصح 
و بالتوفيق


----------



## مجدي فتحي (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورين
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## eehaboo (27 يونيو 2010)

طن التبريد تقريبا يحتاج لاقل من كلو وات واحد كهرباء اما 3.5 كيلو واط التي تحدث عنها زملائي فهي مكافئ حراري للطن التبريدي وهي تعني المصروف الكيلو جولي في الثانية


----------



## WASEEMIRAQ10 (27 يونيو 2010)

انا اؤيد المهندس فلاح كلامه صحيح والحساب ايظا صحيح


----------



## الحنطور (10 يوليو 2010)

الدكتور طلب مني بحث عن ثلاث محاور
1- تحويل kw إلى طن تبريدي.
2- تحويل kw إلى وحدة حرارية بريطانية.
3- تحويل من وحدة حرارية بريطانية إلى طن تبريدي.
صارلي خمس ساعات وانا ادورفي النت وما استفدت لين لقيت منتاكم إن شاء الله تخدمونا
تحياتي​


----------



## mottohotto (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
وجدت هذه العلاقه و انا بحاول احل اسئله فكان الجواب مشروح بأشفل مربع السؤال 
معناة ان لكل 1but يساوى 0.293 وات لكل ساعه
يعنى لكل 8000but يساوى 8000*0.293 = 2344 وات لكل ساعه
2344\1000=2.344 كيلو وات لكل ساعه 

و 1 btu يساوى 0.00039hp 
1 كيلو وات لكل ساعه يساوى 3412btu لكل ساعه

وات \ 746 = hp

الموضوع مهم و يجب مداخله من لديهم احترافيه فى المعادلات او لديه معلومات توصلنا لما نريد

و شكرا


----------



## medo.hanafy (11 يوليو 2010)

انا مع المهندس الفاضل فلاح حيث انه عند حساب اقطار الكيبل والقواطع الكهربيه ياخز فى العتبار ان الواحد طن تبريد يساوى واح ونصف كيلو وات وزلك لمعامل الامان


----------



## medo.hanafy (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## attallah (12 يوليو 2010)

الاخ العزيز يسأل عن تحويل طن تبريد الي وات كهربائي ,
لوكان يقصد حساب قدرة الانارة علي حمل التبريد فعند ذلك نحسب بهذه المعادلة 
watt "انارة" × 3.4 = btuh ويضاف الي حمل التبريد
اما اذا كان يقصد كم وات كهربائي مطلوب لتشغيل وحدة بقدرة 1 طن تبريد , لابد من مراجعة كتالوجات الشركات المصنعة المختلفة لمعرفة الاستهلاك الصحيح واختيار الكابل والقواطع الصحيحة
م/ حسن عطاالله


----------



## برغال (16 يوليو 2010)

كل 1 طن يساوي 3.5 كيلو واط حراره


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (20 يوليو 2010)

ارجو المزيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور مهندس وليد , ;
وكل من شارك مجتهدا و الفيصل دائما في هذه الامر هو المرجعيات و حتي الآن لم يصادفني الا اجتهادات 
و ياريت يكون كلامك ختام الموضوع
انا وانت و الزملاء ، تكلمنا بالموضوع زيادة عن ما يستحق 
وندور على موضوع اهم
مثل الـ het recovery units 
نتكلم فيه افيد 
و نطرحه موضوع منفصل خللي الناس تبحث و تقرأ و نشوف المردود
وجزاكم جميعا خيرا


----------



## فراس رباحات (21 يوليو 2010)

كبف يمكن معرفة قدرة الكمبرسر عن طريق ال lra


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عادل اللهيبي (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكويتي مع اطيب التمنيات لك ولشعبك الكريم


----------



## Ayody (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الف خير


----------



## المهندس تبريد (23 يوليو 2010)

1ton = 12000BTU


----------



## علي السياب (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوتي الافاضل حول تحويل طن تبريد الى كيلو واط كهربائي لا يوجد اي قانون وان ماذكره الاخوة هو مجرد التحويل من الوحدات البريطانية الى الوحدات العالمية


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع طويل بلامعنى


----------



## eng - mahmoud (6 نوفمبر 2010)

1tr=3.54 kw


----------



## mah_safy (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور م/فلاح حسن وانا اييدك في ذلك 
م/محمود جمعة


----------



## كرم الحمداني (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الجواب الصحيح هو ما قاله الاخ فلاح


----------



## mohd manso (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحويل الكيلووات الى طن التبريد*

ياجماعة انا مش جايب الكلام من عندى حسب الجمعية الامريكية لمهندسى التبريد والتدفئة فان
الكيلووات / ساعة = 3415و.ح.ب وبالتالى طن التبريد 12000 و. ح .ب ساعة.يعنى الطن = 12000/3415=3.52كيلووات


----------



## algenaby (30 مارس 2011)

اعتقد ان القدرة الكهربائية تعتمد على نوع المحرك ولايوجد اي تحويل للطن التبريد بمعنى كل محرك له نوع تحويل معين


----------



## علاء المشني (31 مارس 2011)

الامبير لوحدة التكييف يساوي = كم طن تبريد ضرب 1.5 ضرب 1.25 ...حيث 1.25 safety factor ...وللتحويل الى واط نستخدم واط = فولت*امبير .


----------



## علاء المشني (31 مارس 2011)

طبعا cop=5 تقريبا في هذه الحاله


----------



## علاء المشني (31 مارس 2011)

cop=thermal power/electrical power...cop value between 3 and 5 or more


----------



## eng.elbhairy (31 مارس 2011)

واحد طن تبريد = 1.5الحصان (كهرباء)
الحصان يساوى8000 btu


----------



## eng.elbhairy (31 مارس 2011)

*الحصان يساوى8000 btu*​


----------



## abada cool (10 أبريل 2011)

محمد مصطفى محمود قال:


> الحصان كم يساوى btu


 الحصان=btu8000


----------



## lkman (10 أبريل 2011)

على هذا القياس لو عندنا مكيف 2 طن وكما قلت ان 1طن= 950 واط فأن 2*950 =1900 /220=8,63 وهذ ليس تيار مكيف 2 طن انا اعتقد ان 1 طن تبريد = 1.7 كيلو واط


----------



## الوائلي المحب (31 مايو 2011)

اريد معرفة تحويل ال كيلو كلري الى طن تبريد


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (12 أغسطس 2011)

*معلومات قيمة ومفيدة

جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## p.sniper (12 أغسطس 2011)

aaaaaaaaaa قال:


> اخي من الخطا الفادح ان نقول كل واحد طن تبريد= 3.5169 كيلوواط الانه 3.5169 هي وحدة حرارية وليست كهربائية والصحيح هو كل واحد طن تبريد = 950 واط (كهرباء) وانا مسؤل عن ذالك
> 
> المهندس/ فلاح حسن


 
نعم صحيح .. و كلامك 100% اخي


----------



## eng.khaled ghazal (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا ,...


----------



## husma (13 أغسطس 2011)

*برنامج تحويلات بين الوحدات*

ملف تحويلات ممتاز للجميع بسيط و شامل 
أدعو الله بالإفادة للجميع


----------



## eng haitham hamdy (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أبوإبراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2011)

aaaaaaaaaa قال:


> والدليل على ذالك ان مكيف (2) طن يعني (2×3.5 )= 7 كيلو واط =7000 واط وحسب قوانين الكهرباء هناك قانون يقول التيار= القدرة / الفولت = 7000/220 = 31 امبير اهذا يعقل ان هذا المكيف يعمل على تيار= 31 امبير . ارجوا التاكد من القوانين التي تكتبونها ايها الاخوه.
> 
> المهندس/ فلاح حسن



الأخ الفاضل المهندس / فلاح حسن


----------



## أبوإبراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2011)

aaaaaaaaaa قال:


> والدليل على ذالك ان مكيف (2) طن يعني (2×3.5 )= 7 كيلو واط =7000 واط وحسب قوانين الكهرباء هناك قانون يقول التيار= القدرة / الفولت = 7000/220 = 31 امبير اهذا يعقل ان هذا المكيف يعمل على تيار= 31 امبير . ارجوا التاكد من القوانين التي تكتبونها ايها الاخوه.
> 
> المهندس/ فلاح حسن



الأخ المهندس / فلاح حسن تحية وتقدير
إشارة لما ورد من اعتراضك على أن one ton ref = 3.516 kw غير مقنع
إسمح لي أن أخالفك في ذلك
فإن حساب قدرات المكيفات الشباك والمجزأة غير حساب قدرات المركزي والمبردات على وجه الخصوص
وقد قمت أنت نفسك في صفحة أخرى بإدراج هذه المعلومات :
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34288&page=2#ixzz1eq496s1Y


{{{{{{اخي (محمد مصطفى) اليك هذه المعلومات القيمة أخذتها من اعظم كتب التبريد وهو
Modern Refrigeration Air Conditioning
Mechanical to heat 1hp=2546 btu/hr
Mechanical to electrical 1hp=746 watts
Electrical to heat 1 watts= 3.412 btu/hr
Heat to Mechanical 1 btu/hr = 0.000393 hp
Heat to electrical 1 btu/hr =0.293 watts

مع تمنيتي للجميع باالموفقية والنجاح

المهندس/ فلاح حسن وذلك بتاريخ 20-11-2007}}}}}}}

وإذا نظرت إلى المعادلة Heat to electrical 1 btu/hr =0.293 watts
فإن حساب : Btu/hr12000 X 0.293= 3516Watts
that,s mean ONE TON REF. = 3.516Kw
وقد بحثت أنا في كثير من المواقع من أجل حساب قدرات المبردات chillers أجمعت على أن ONE TON REF. = 3.516Kw
وكذلك خلال إستخدام موقع http://www.onlineconversion.com/power.htm
تحصل على نفس النتيجة
صحيح أن تعليقي تأخر كثيراً
لكني إحتجت أن أبحث الآن على ذلك الأمر ووجدت في هذا الموقع الرائع كتاباتك ومداخلات الأخوة المهندسين فأحببت التوضيح وأرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في ذلك
ومنكم نستفيد
أخوكم المهندس / فؤاد إبراهيم


----------



## وزوز (26 نوفمبر 2011)

تحيه طيبه الي الجميع 
يجب التفريق بين القدره الحراريه 
والقدره الكهربائيه 
ويعتمد على مصروف الكهرباء cop الجهاز
يعني لو الجهاز cop=2.9
cop=القدره التبريديه/القدره الكهربائيه
وسحب التيار يعتمد على الفولت ويتعمد على معامل الاداء في الكمبرسور
والكن ما يفرب كل واحد طن يحتاج الي 1.25kw


----------



## سلمان 333 (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
واضح من اول 40 مشاركة ان الاراء مختلفة جدا في الموضوع ,وسؤالي هو اذا وجدت على سبيل المثال ان مواصفات تشلر معين هي CAPACITY : 508 KW ولا يوجد اي شيئ يشير الى ال btu او الى طن التبريد ,واريد ان استبدل هذا التشلر بواحد اخر مكافئ له بقدرة التبريد ,فكم طن تبريد اطلب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zezo220 (28 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## هبه هاني (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

نعم اخي مهندس فلاح حسن كلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة

يساوي طن التثليج الواحد كمية التبريد من اذابة طن امريكي واحد من الجليد وتحويله الى ماء بفترة 24 ساعة.
وبما ان الطن الامريكي يساوي 907.2 كيلو غرام , وحرارة الانصهار تساوي 334.9 كيلو جول/ كيلو غرام


tr = ( 907.2 * 334.9 ) / ( 24 * 3600 ) = 3.516 kw
ويعادل كل واحد طن تبريد 12000 btu


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

Kw = kj/s


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (16 أبريل 2012)

​والدليل على ذالك ان مكيف (2) طن يعني (2×3.5 )= 7 كيلو واط =7000 واط وحسب قوانين الكهرباء هناك قانون يقول التيار= القدرة / الفولت = 7000/220 = 31 امبير اهذا يعقل ان هذا المكيف يعمل على تيار= 31 امبير . ارجوا التاكد من القوانين التي تكتبونها ايها الاخوه.
عناية المهندس فلاح حسن
احيطكم علما أن هناك فرق بين الكيلو وات تبريد وهو المقصود وبين ما تقصده حضرتك بالكيلوا وات كهرباء
الطن تبريد يساوي 3.5 كيلوا وات تبرييييييييييييييييييد
ولكم الشكر


----------



## أكرم حمزه (16 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
عادة المواصفات الأوربيه تعطي قدرة الأجهزه ب kw وليس بالطن التبريدي كما بالنظام الأمريكي وفي حالة الجلر 508 kw تكون القدره المكافئه بالطن هي 3.5/508= 145tr 
مع تحياتي لكم


----------



## أكرم حمزه (16 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
عادة المواصفات الأوربيه تعطي قدرة الأجهزه ب kw وليس بالطن التبريدي كما بالنظام الأمريكي وفي حالة الجلر 508 kw تكون القدره المكافئه بالطن هي 3.5/508= 145tr 
مع تحياتي لكم


----------



## سعيد الكلباني (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سلمان 333 (23 أبريل 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عادة المواصفات الأوربيه تعطي قدرة الأجهزه ب kw وليس بالطن التبريدي كما بالنظام الأمريكي وفي حالة الجلر 508 kw تكون القدره المكافئه بالطن هي 3.5/508= 145tr
> مع تحياتي لكم


شكرا للأجابة اخي الكريم اكرم





وزوز قال:


> تحيه طيبه الي الجميع
> يجب التفريق بين القدره الحراريه
> والقدره الكهربائيه
> ويعتمد على مصروف الكهرباء cop الجهاز
> ...



الأخ وزوز ارى ان اكثر اجابة مقنعة من بين الكم الكبير من الأجابات هي اجابتك بغض النظر عن استنتاجك في السطر الأخير ,ومعامل cop او سمه ما شئت ,هو ماتعودنا دائما في علم الميكانيك من الأصطلاح عليه بالكفائة والتي تمثل النسبة بين ما نغذيه للآلة من طاقة وبين ما نحصل عليه (حسب مجال الأستخدام)من طاقة خارجة 
وهنا لو تأملنا المسألة فأن الطاقة الداخلة هي طاقة كهربائية 
والطاقة الخارجة المفيدة هي التي ستستهلك لضخ الحرارة من حيز منخفض الحرارة الى حيز مرتفع الحرارة ,وتشبه الى حد استخدامنا للطاقة في مضخة الماء , لضخ الماء من حيز منخفض الضغط نهر مثلا الى خزان بمستوى اعلى (مرتفع الضغط).
ولو امكن حساب الطاقة (الفعلية) المستهلكة لضخ الحرارة وقسمتها على الطاقة الكهربائية الداخلة (سواءا بحساب الامبير وضربه بالفولتية ومعامل القدرة) او من خلال لوحة الجهاز ,سنحصل على كفائل وبالتأكيد يستحيل ان تكون 100% او واحد , وذلك لأن هناك طاقة ستضيع على شكل حرارة في الملفات او في احتكاك الاجزاء الميكانيكية او من خلال احتكاك الهواء ...الخ
من كل ذلك يتبين حقيقة ماذكرته انت من ان لكل جهاز كفائة معينة حسب الشركة المنتجة وظروف التشغيل .
وبهذا ربما ينتفي الجدل والأرباك الحاصل نتيجة القول ان 1كيلواط كهرباء يختلف عن 1 كيلواط تبريد ,وانه لايمكن تحويل الحصان الى قدرة تبريدية وما الى ذلك 
لكن الاشكال الذي يبقى قائما هو انك لا تجد على كل الاجهزة هذا المعامل اقصد cop


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (23 أبريل 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tahagroup (25 أبريل 2012)

1طن تبريد يساوي3.5169 كيلو واط يقصد هنا طاقه = طاقه يعنى الكيلو وات تبريد .1طن=12000بى تى يو , 3.5كيلو وات = 12000 بى تى يو ....الكيلو وات ....فى النظام العالمى ..اما الطن ....فى الانجليزى .


----------



## حسان فارس (25 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بجميع المشاركين


----------



## حمودي عموري (25 أبريل 2012)

اخي العزيزماذكرته صحيح لكن طن التبريد لايساوي 950 واط ,
الجلر الذي لديه قدرة 1000 طن لديه ماطور يكون معدل الهورس بور HP =700
HP=746 watt
اذن طن التبريد =522 واط كهرباء 
رجاءا راجع كتاب Application Guide AG 31-003-1

مع التقدير


----------



## دبوسه (26 أبريل 2012)

بس ساريس انتتعمل ايه تعمل ايه 
من المعروف ان الطن التبتريد فيه كام حصان فيه 1.5 حصاناضرب الناتج فى 0.74 الناتج هو الوات


----------



## محسن يوسف (26 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=&quot]حكايه طن التبريد [/FONT]
​ [FONT=&quot]ساحكى لكم حكايه طن التبريد والشوشره اللى حاصله فى موضوع التحويلات وكل ما ارجوه ان تقرؤا كل كلمه بعنايه .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عمنا العالم كارنوت كان قاعد كده مبسوط فكر وقال انا عايز اعمل طن تبريد يعنى عايز اقوم باذابه 2000 رطل من الثلج فى 24 ساعه اصل ال 2000 رطل اللى جابهم دول عباره عن الطن الامريكى انما الطن بتاعنا بيساوى 1000 كيلو جرام والراجل قعد وحسب الحراره الكامنه لاذابه المياه وجد ان الرطل الواحد عايز [/FONT]144btu[FONT=&quot] وحسب الحسبه بتاعته وجد انه محتاج [/FONT]12000btu/hr [FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الراجل قعد وقام بتحويل [/FONT]12000 btu/hr [FONT=&quot] الى كيلوات كهرباء حسب ما ا تعلم وجدها بتساوى [/FONT]3.515 kw [FONT=&quot] وقام راح يحولها الى حصان وجد الراجل ان طن التبريد ده بيساوى [/FONT]4.7 [FONT=&quot] حصان الراجل كان سيصل الى حاله الجنون وقعد يسال نفسه يعنى انا علشان اعكس واعمل طن تبريد استهلك كل الطاقه الكهربيه دى طيب وهى فين الطاقه الكهربيه دى اللى ممكن استخدمها واجعلها تعمل تبريد مباشره .يعنى انا اقوم واجيب حاجه زى السخان كده واديها كهرباء تقوم تبرد وتعطينى طن التبريد ده اللى انا عايزه .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الراجل كان حايتشل علشان يجمد طن الماء .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والراجل العالم الكبير ده لم يياس وقال انا علشان اعمل طن التبريد ده سوف اعمل اختراع اسمه دوره كارنوت وكل ده علشان انا ماعنديش طريقه مباشره اقدر احول الطاقه الكهربيه الى تبريد مباشره وكمان استخدم انتقال الحراره فى العمليه دى واوفر كل الكهرباء دى .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عمنا العالم كارنوت قال انا درست غازات وعندى سائل مثل الفريون طيب انا لو احضرت سائل الفريون ده ومررته خلال ماسوره سيحدث له تبخير ويمتص حراره من الوسط المحيط بالمواسير اللى احنا اسميناه بعد كده مبخر وقال ان المبخر ده لو السائل كله اتبخر فى الساعه تبقى قدرته [/FONT]12000btu [FONT=&quot] فى الساعه .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الراجل بعدها قال طيب انا عايز العمليه دى تستمر وابرد الفريون اللى سخن ده واحوله لسائل مره تانيه . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عمنا العالم كارنوت قعد فكر اصله كان فاضى والفاضى يعمل قاضى .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الراجل قال طيب ياواد يا كارنوت علشان اشيل الحراره دى طيب ما استخدم الهواء الخارجى اللى ربنا انعم علينا به واضغط الغاز اللى سخن فى المبخر ده ولما اضغطه ترتفع درجه حرارته اعلى من درجه حراره الهواء الخارجى قعد تانى وفكر ايه اللى يرفع لى الضغط قال ماهو ممكن استخدم الكباس ( الضاغط ) وقال يعنى انا ادى الكباس قدره كهربيه يقوم يضغط لى الغاز يعنى الكباس اديته كهرباء ضغط لى الغاز يعنى انا اضفت على الحراره اللى اخدتها من المبخر حراره الانضغاط .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الراجل قعد يفكر وقال انا علشان اشيل الحراره اللى عملها الكباس فى الانضغاط وحراره المبخر قال ما ان استخدم حاجه تنتزع مجموع حراره المبخر وحراره الانضغاط فاخترع المكثف ومرر الغاز فى المكثف وقام بتبريده بالهواء وبعد كده قال بعد ما انتزع الحراره من الغاز اخنقه علشان احوله لسائل ويدخل الى المبخر مره اخرى وبكده عم كارنوت عمل دوره التبريد .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عمنا العالم كارنوت وجد انه وفر كتير من الطاقه الكهربيه اللى كان عايز يستخدمها لانتاج طن التبريد وتحايل على قانون التحويلات اللى اتعلمه وقال انا علشان اعمل طن التبريد ممكن استخدم طاقه كهربيه اقل بكثير جدا من المفروض اللى بتتعمل عن طريق التحويلات .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ياساده كما شرحت هو ده الاختلاف فى عمليه التحويل [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]طيب من الشرح ده هل هناك علاقه بين طن التبريد اللى العالم كارنوت قاله وقدره الكباس لا والف لا والمتخصصين فى دراسه الثرموديناميك يعلمون تماما انه لانتاج طن التبريد من المبخر نستخدم دائره التبريد ودائره التبريد هذه تعتمد فى تصميمها على متغيرات كثيره حتى الكباس المستخدم فى كل دائره لانتاج طن تبريد فى المبخر مختلف فى قدرته من دائره لاخرى لذلك لا يمكن الربط بين طن التبريد المنتج فى المبخر وقدره الكباس وتثبيت هذه القيمه ليه لانها تعتمد على شى اسمه معامل اداء دوره التبريد وكل مصمم هو وشطارته فى التصميم .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد .[/FONT]​


----------



## sd_abs (28 أبريل 2012)

اخي العزيز ان معنى 1 طن يساوي 3.51 كيلو واط فهذا يعني ان الطن الواحد يزيل حرارة مقدارها 3.51 كيلو واط وليس كهرباء اي هذه القدرة داخلية تعني حمل التبريد بالكيلو واط وليس الكهرباء الداخلة ارجو التاكد من المعلومات قبل طرحها
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محسن يوسف (28 أبريل 2012)

sd_abs قال:


> اخي العزيز ان معنى 1 طن يساوي 3.51 كيلو واط فهذا يعني ان الطن الواحد يزيل حرارة مقدارها 3.51 كيلو واط وليس كهرباء اي هذه القدرة داخلية تعني حمل التبريد بالكيلو واط وليس الكهرباء الداخلة ارجو التاكد من المعلومات قبل طرحها
> تحياتي للجميع



انا اسف خاننى التعبير فى الجمله دى وكان المفروض اقول ما يساويه من استهلاك قدره كهربيه .
طيب سؤال لحضرتك انا اريد تسخين 30لترمياه خلال ساعه والمياه التى لدى درجه حرارتها الابتدائيه 77F واريد تسخينها الى 177F عايزاحسب الحمل الحرارى بال btu وعايزك تحسب لى قدره السخان اللى حاشتريه بال kw .
انا منتظر الاجابه وبعدين نتكلم .


----------



## avoona (17 مايو 2012)

عاشت ايدك ابو حسن ....هو هذا الصحيح واني اسمي ال 3.517 هي الكيلو واط الميكانيكي وال 0.950 الكيلوواط الكهربائي ......بس عندي سؤال هناك مهندسين هذا الرقم 0.95 يقربوها الى 1.1 كيلو واط هل هو صحيح .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## AHDI (17 مايو 2012)

احب انوه انو كلام الاخ فلاح هو الصواب 
ارجو التأكد قبل كتابة القوانين من قبل الاخوه المهندسين 
وشكرا


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله في مجهوداتكم


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

طن التبريد= من 1.5 إلي 2.6 كيلو وات حسب طبيعة المكان و نوع الكمبروسيسور و بعض العوامل الاخري


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

و يتم تحديد هذه النسبة طبقا لتحديد تللك العوامل


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

و لو حد من الزملاء عنده إضافة يكون مشكورا


----------



## العراق الجريح (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*كيفية تحويل الطن التبريد الى قدرة كهربائية*

اخي العزيز كل 

12000 btu يساوي 3.5 كيلو واط 

مع تحياتي وشكري


----------



## ابوعبد الرحمن صلاح (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلا م عليكم الاخ اللى بيسال الحصان فى كام btu الاجابة= btu 8000


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الحقيقة اني سألت واحد من اكثر الزملاء خبرة في شركة كارير وقد أفادني بأن استهلاك الكهرباء اللازمة لضاغط كي يعطي طن تبريد هو 1.6 كيوا /ط ت ( اختصار كيلووات لكل طن تبريد ) مع مراعاة طول الكيبل و ما يمكن ان يترتب عليه من مفاقيد


----------



## hassanre (13 ديسمبر 2012)

aaaaaaaaaa قال:


> اخي من الخطا الفادح ان نقول كل واحد طن تبريد= 3.5169 كيلوواط الانه 3.5169 هي وحدة حرارية وليست كهربائية والصحيح هو كل واحد طن تبريد = 950 واط (كهرباء) وانا مسؤل عن ذالك
> 
> المهندس/ فلاح حسن


أخي الكريم : لا يوجد علاقه ثابته بين الطن التبربدي و الكيلواط الكهربائي , فالأول قدرة تبريد والثاني استهلاك كهرباء والعلاقه بينهما غير ثابته حيث تحددها الشركه الصانعه للمكيفات ومدى جودة هذه الصناعه فكلما نقص استهلاك الكهرباء للطن كان أفضل وهناك عوامل التشغيل للمكيف , فالمكيف الذي يعمل عند درجة حراره خارجيه 35 د.م لايستهلك نفس كمية الكيلو واط الذي يستهلكها مكيف يعمل عند درجة حراره 50 د.م.
أخوكم.م. حسان توفيق


----------



## nofal (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## adarrag (5 يناير 2013)

مشكورين على المعلومات الجميلة . والاختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية


----------



## ابوعبد الرحمن صلاح (5 يناير 2013)

الاخ اللى بيسال عن الحصان كما btu يساوى btu 8000


----------



## Omani-Engineer (6 يناير 2013)

نقاش طيب ... وأنا أوافق المهندس فلاح على ما تفضل به من تفصيل ...
خالص التقدير 
م.فيصل الفرعي


----------



## m samir (11 مارس 2013)

المهندس/ فلاح حسن شكرا على المعلومه الصحيحه لحساب الكيلو وات وطن التبريد

​


----------



## osama sharawy (12 مارس 2013)

1 طن تبريد=1.5حصان كهربائى


----------



## احمد سعد طه (12 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم كل طن تبريد يساوي 3.514 من كل كيلو واط اما اذا كان القصد ان كل طن تبريد يساوي تقريبا كيلو واط وهذا حساب سوق


----------



## نبيل نجم عبود (31 مارس 2013)

كل 12000btu يساوي1 طن تبريد اي اذا كانت وحدة تكيف سعتها 36000 Btu يعني 36000/ 12000 ويساوي 3 طن تبريد اما اذا اردت تحويل الطن الى كيلو واط فنقوم بضرب كل 1 طن في 3.5 وكما ياتي 3 طن * 3.5 ويساوي 10.5 كيلو واط


----------



## fadhash (9 يونيو 2013)

مشكورين جزيل الشكر


----------



## Engr.AL-Husseini (16 نوفمبر 2013)

مشاالله موضوع من 2007 الى ابواب 2014 . شكرا لجميع من شارك الموضوع و جزا الله خيرا كل من افادنا


----------



## خالد شعير (9 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مع الاستاذ فلاح المحترم


----------



## eng_msalim (12 ديسمبر 2013)

aaaaaaaaaa قال:


> اخي من الخطا الفادح ان نقول كل واحد طن تبريد= 3.5169 كيلوواط الانه 3.5169 هي وحدة حرارية وليست كهربائية والصحيح هو كل واحد طن تبريد = 950 واط (كهرباء) وانا مسؤل عن ذالك
> 
> المهندس/ فلاح حسن



كلامك صحيح يا مهندس فلاح
واسمح لى ان اضيف على كلامك ان الكيلوا وات وتحويله للطن تبريد يتوقف على كفاءة التكييف والشركة المصنعه يعنى كارير مثلا فى المكيفات الباجكج يكون كل 10000 btu عبارة عن واحد حصان وفى موديلات اخرى يختلف الرقم لذلك يجب الرجوع للكتالوجات


----------



## FreeEngineer (14 ديسمبر 2013)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## FreeEngineer (14 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.convertworld.com/ar/power/طن+تبر
%D9%8A%D8%AF.html


----------



## FreeEngineer (14 ديسمبر 2013)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## saad chehade1 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

كل 1 طن تبريد = 6 امبير تقريبا


----------



## محمدعباس عبدالقوى (19 أغسطس 2014)

طن التبريد والكيلو وات يعتمد علي نوع التبريد فالوحات غير التبر المركزي غير التبريد بالشيلر


----------



## engmsalim (19 أغسطس 2014)

بيعتمد على نوع الماكينة فقط لان كفاءة الماكينات بتتغير من شركة لشركة اخرى


----------



## عادل شرف (21 أغسطس 2014)

معدل طن التبريد فى استخدام نظام تبريد بواسطة توليد مياه مثلجة(chiller-1.5KW EACHT.R)أما فى حالة استخدم نظام تبريد بواسطة التمدد المباشر(Dirct.expansion.cooling-1.25 kw.each T.R)


----------

